# Brüderle startet Task Force "IT-Sicherheit in der Wirtschaft"



## Newsfeed (29 März 2011)

Das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium hat eine Einheit eingerichtet, die vor allem kleine und mittelständische Unternehmen über Sicherheitslücken in ihren Netzen aufklären und deren "Immunsystem" mit praktischen Hilfestellungen stärken soll.

Weiterlesen...


----------

